# Very thin "shingles": what are these?



## iTwo (Nov 19, 2021)

What are these? They look like shingles at a distance. They're super thin, and while old seem just as thin under the headlap.
There's no starter course, just a foot long gap of flat roofing material to the edge.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Those are asphalt shingles. Just very old to the point the asphalt part has weathered away leaving the fibreglass mat and some of the granules.


----------



## iTwo (Nov 19, 2021)

roofermann said:


> Those are asphalt shingles. Just very old to the point the asphalt part has weathered away leaving the fibreglass mat and some of the granules.


They appear to be just as thick under the headlap. For sun weathered shingles, would that shaded area be expected to wear just as fast, or slower?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Slower. You would have to remove one to see. Even if they are something I've never seen before, pretty sure that roof is due for replacing.


----------



## iTwo (Nov 19, 2021)

roofermann said:


> Slower. You would have to remove one to see. Even if they are something I've never seen before, pretty sure that roof is due for replacing.


I lifted one.
And I agree 100% that roof is end of life. It's also mid-November, not the ideal time to start a roofing project. The evaluation is can the roof last until spring.

The left and right eaves of the roof are also basically unsupported. The rafters run front to back, and there's nothing supporting the eaves other than hope and plywood, as far as I can tell









Someone stuffed rigid foam insulation up under the decking, between the rafters, at some point, without much care for vapor sealing or much of anything.


----------



## Paladin (Nov 21, 2021)

iTwo said:


> What are these? They look like shingles at a distance. They're super thin, and while old seem just as thin under the headlap.
> There's no starter course, just a foot long gap of flat roofing material to the edge.
> 
> View attachment 4581


Those are very old shingles. If no water penatration, remove/replace in 8 months. Unless you are in Texas, get a Pro-Roofer out there next week to get you an estimate.


----------



## rexroof (11 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> Those are asphalt shingles. Just very old to the point the asphalt part has weathered away leaving the fibreglass mat and some of the granules.


Time for replacement. Within a 100 miles of the coast minimum 110 MPH RATED shingles (not 3 tabs that are 55 MPH).


----------

